# Dogs per hour?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

We are in a WC test tomorrow, starts at 8:30 with WC land, followed by WCI land and then WCX land, then water after that.

Now is is safe to assume that once we're done land, we'd have 2 hours or so to wait for 11 WCI dogs and then 5 WCX dogs? And that with 15 WC dogs that would take us to about lunchtime which they'd break for in most cases?

How many dogs per hour for each level is it usually? I know with training it seems to take FOREVER to get anything done....

Lana


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Hard to say--it really does depend on the judges, and the mechanics of the test--things like how far the walk is from the parking area to the line, whether bye-dogs are readily available for the honour and walk-up honour in the WCI and WCX(add 4 dogs there for test and bye-dogs), where the land blind is, etc. But with 31 dogs in total it would be a pretty safe bet that they would do land in the morning, break for lunch (it might be very quick depending on when land wraps up) and then do water. It will be incumbent upon the participants to be ready when it is their turn so things don't get bogged down, and a pushy marshall doesn't hurt either!!

Is this for the GRCAlberta's test in conjunction with their specialty? My friend went WD/BOW with her homebred boy!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, the GRCAB WC test. Who was the boy? Who's your friend?

I was there yesterday, taped some and took a few pictures. 

Lana


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Shannon Flynn with Coppermoon Tail of Power. It finished his Ch!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Shannon Flynn with Coppermoon Tail of Power. It finished his Ch!


 
I liked that boy! Very nice!

Lana


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck in the WC! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Passed the land anyway...

On water I have a question though. She did fine getting to the bird, got it, farted around a bit then came back. However she dropped the bird on the shore/water, and instantly started looking at the second thrower. Refused to even look at the first bird she'd dropped and just wanted to go into the water. Had I not said anything she'd likely have gone all the way out to the second thrower and jumped on him to get a bird......

Now I called her, leashed her and left - didn't go for the second bird (wasn't sure they'd let me anyway) mainly because I didn't want her thinking if she sees two throwers on the water she doesn't 'have' to bring the bird back, she'll get to go for the second one. However someone else said for the experience I should have done the other bird..... she is SOLID on the whole process of getting the bird, no worries there...

Did I do the right thing? 

Lana


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Bender said:


> Passed the land anyway...
> 
> On water I have a question though. She did fine getting to the bird, got it, farted around a bit then came back. However she dropped the bird on the shore/water, and instantly started looking at the second thrower. Refused to even look at the first bird she'd dropped and just wanted to go into the water. Had I not said anything she'd likely have gone all the way out to the second thrower and jumped on him to get a bird......
> 
> ...


Oh no! Well did the judges tell you you had failed? I would have ran it anyways, get your money's worth.
Has she not seen multiple gunners in the field? Do you train with a group? Even if not you can use stick men and have just one gunner walk back and forth.
Better luck next time.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Oh no! Well did the judges tell you you had failed? I would have ran it anyways, get your money's worth.
> Has she not seen multiple gunners in the field? Do you train with a group? Even if not you can use stick men and have just one gunner walk back and forth.
> Better luck next time.


They didn't say, but I figured it was better for her NOT to get that second bird since she was so focused on it. She dropped the bird about 10-15 feet from the line too, and simply refused to even look at it again.

She's seen multiple gunners and has even done some doubles on land, but she's so in love with the water her brains wash out a bit I think. Will not be doing field till next spring now, working more on agility and obedience, I figure that might get her brains working better.

Her land was nice at least.

Lana


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm guessing grabbing her and ear pinching her back to the first bird wasn't an option


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm guessing grabbing her and ear pinching her back to the first bird wasn't an option


I had that thought..... didn't think it would go over well. Something to work on, but so far she seems pretty tough and just sits there if you grab or do anything like 'force' with this 'yeah, so?' look on her face.:doh:

Lana


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

For what it is worth, in terms of long term benefit for your dog, I think you did exactly the right thing.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh darn!!

I'd agree with the above post. Since she had not delivered the bird across the line and refused to go out and pick it up again you had at that point failed. If you could have got her to pick it back up with encouragement and bring it across the line, then maybe run that 2nd mark, well then you might end up in the same fight again and end up reinforcing that behaviour.

Work lots of singles off of multiple guns for the next little while. Have *more* stickmen or gunners in the field than you actually run so that she begins to learn that she needs to focus on the task at hand and not worry about that next mark until you tell her where it is coming from!! For example put out 4 gun stations and then only run 2 of the marks, or put out 5 and run 3 of them. And of course in training, take the opportunity to enforce the fetch and hold.


----------

